# Cervical Polypectomy



## nelamaria

Hello! 

I need some one expertise. My OB-GYN removed a poly from the cervix.  I Have research and come to the CPT 57500, but the doctor does not agree with that CPT she said 57500 it's for a biopsy of the Cervix and what she did was a Cervical Polypectomy.

can I use a more specific code for this? or the 57500 will be the correct one?

Please help!

Thank you.

Nelamaria


----------



## preserene

You are correct. Code 57500 states also for local excision of lesion with or without fulgration separate procedure.
 No other code is more appropriate than this. There is no  separate code for cervical polypectomy alone to my knowledge.

can any one more authentically state otherwise?


----------



## karenwebb

CODE 57500 in the coders desk reference states  biopsy forceps are used to remove a piece or multiple pieces of tissue or to completely remove a lesion.


----------



## preserene

57500-  biopsy of the cervix, single, or Multiple, OR, local LESION with or without fulguration. meaning, any lesion removal. 
having said that  the term 'REMOVAL' : at that site of cervix, we cannot by and large remove manually and so it goes for instrumental, without mentioning all the time instrumental removal in the conventional methods.
Some times, the lesion may be very fragile and the sooner the physician touches/ or holds, it comes to the hand without instrumentation during examination (This is rare ). If so, the physician wiould document "without instrumentation" and could be this type of removal  that does not merit to report to this code .
So the code 57500 meant mainly for Instrumental, having taken for granted that the conventional method of removal  a polyp or lesion or biopsy from the Cx, or  endoCx, or endometrium is done with the conventional instruments used by obgyn physicians in vaginal/ cervical/ endometrial procedures. ( endometrial procedures need often D&C along with.)


----------

